# Schon wieder Schlüsselbeinbruch in den Harburger Bergen



## Sanz (5. September 2003)

Nun reichts aber wirklich, der 3. Schlüsselbeinbruch in unser cummunity kurz hintereinander. Erwischt hat auf der Donnerstagstour Kai. Ja, schon wieder ein Kai. Nach nur 10 Minuten Fahrtzeit ist er an der Abfahrt zur Autobahnauffahrt Heimfeld schwer gestürzt. Nach kurzem warten auf den Rettungswagen gings ab ins AK Harburg. Die Diagnose: Schlüsselbeinbruch mit OP. 

Von mir hier noch einmal gute Besserung und Kopf hoch. Das nächste Jahr wird besser !

Andre


----------



## rigger (5. September 2003)

son scheiss, von mir auch gute Besserung!  

greetz Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buddy (5. September 2003)

Mensch Leute, was macht ihr denn nur ?!

Gute Besserung natürlich auch von mir !!!

Rick


----------



## Rabbit (5. September 2003)

Moin!

Das kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein 
Haben wir denn diese Saison irgendwie 'ne Pechsträhne "erwischt"?

Gute Besserung natürlich auch von mir!


----------



## michael59 (5. September 2003)

gute besserung


ich kanns bestens nachempfinden


micha


----------



## Beppo (5. September 2003)

...schnelle und unkomplizierte Genesung. 
Ich hoffe, dass die Serie damit einen Abschluß gefunden hat. Ein paar Schrammen vielleicht noch, aber bitte nicht mehr. 

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle noch einmal an die Idee erinnern,
ein paar persönliche Daten untereinander auszutauschen. Wie z.B. wer kann angerufen werden bei Verletzungen, Anschrift, Allergien, Hausarzt, Blutgruppe usw. Diese Daten lassen sich ganz sicher auch als kleine Karte in Folie schweißen und einfach an den Vorbau oder Rahmen kleben!?
Der verletzte Biker kann im Falle eines Falles nicht viel unternehmen, wohl aber die anderen...!

So Kai, schade daß Dein heißhunger auf´s biken eine Unterbrechung erleidet. Aber auch für Dich gilt:
Saisonende ist schon in 17 Wochen und Saisonanfang erst in 18 Wochen

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## Kaiowana (5. September 2003)

Moin moin,
mensch Kai, was machst Du für Sachen? Reicht es denn nicht, wenn ein Kai seine Schulter demoliert? 

Ich weiß so ziemlich genau wie Du Dich fühlst und wünsche Dir auf diesem Weg eine schnelle und gute Genesung.

Irgendwann sehen wir uns bestimmt mal auf dem Bike....


----------



## Netghost (5. September 2003)

Is nicht wahr oder??  

Und das auch noch auf soner geilen strecke.  
Mit wievielen leuten seid ihr den unterwegs gewesen?

Gute besserung dir was meinst bist zum 20.09 wieder fit??


----------



## Gempi (5. September 2003)

So so, in der 


> cummunity


 ja?

 Ein Schelm wer Böses dabei denkt.

Hmm, der nächste. Tut mir zwar auch leid, aber wirklich wundern kann ich mich mittlerweile nicht mehr. Ich glaube ihr mutet euch da alle bissel viel zu.
Für's Seminar sind offensichtlich 2 Dinge unverzichtbar:

1.) Ständige Vor-Ort-Bewachung durch SanPersonal.
2.) Trotzdem ein riesengroßes Stück Holz, in das noch viele viele Kerben reingehen...  

Und für's Fahren in den HaBe's: Eine Elektronikeinheit, die automatisch bei 15km/h abriegelt, dann kann sowas auch nicht mehr passieren.

Viel Spass noch beim Trails-(und sich selbst)-shredden,

Gempi, der sich freut was er mit 23 für ein toller Hecht IST


----------



## Catsoft (5. September 2003)

Hallo!
Auch von mir "Gute Besserung!". Kannst dann ja im November wieder in die Vorbereitung für 2004 eingreifen!

Gruß
Robert


----------



## kamikaaze (5. September 2003)

Danke für die rege Anteilnahme!
Da geht es mir doch gleich etwas besser...
Aber jetzt heißt es erstmal Zähne zusammen beißen - und noch 4 Tage auf den OP-Termin warten.
Es ist hart, nach so vielen tollen Touren aus der Saison gerissen zu werden, aber ich komme wieder "grins".
Euch wünsche ich heile Knochen, keine Stürze (zumindest keine schlimmen!) und eine gute Rest-Saison.
Und ein ganz großes Danke an André für die Hilfe und moralische Unterstützung!!!

Bis spätestens in 18 Wochen 
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir Gempi (5. September 2003)

Der Name scheint Programm zu sein. Erzähl mal bitte kurz wie's passiert ist.


----------



## Martinbaby (5. September 2003)

Mensch Kai, fing doch gerade erst alls so nett an... und nun das? 

Ich glaube ich fahre mir Euch nicht mehr  

Kopf hoch, Kai, wird schon wieder! Denk an dein geiles Votec, dann weißt Du wofür die Schmerzen sind und wofür es sich lohnt, wieder gesund zu werden...

Gute Besserung!


----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (6. September 2003)

Zitat eines Weltmeisters ( Cyclo Cross) , Rudi Altig : " Dauernt Pech ist Unvermögen". Trotzdem gute Besserung.


----------



## Mr.Fork (6. September 2003)

Tragt Ihr den alle keine Protektoren??

Denkt drüber nach!

Sören


----------



## MrSchnabel (7. September 2003)

.... an dich mein Bester und werde schnell wieder gesund. Ich denke jeder hatte mal das ein oder andere mal sehr viel Glück auf der Abfahrt....

nä#chstes mal wird es wieder so sein, dass dein aufpasserengel wieder schneller fliegt als du downhilln kannst, ok?

kopf hoch...


----------



## Der B (8. September 2003)

Ich trage sogar beim RAVIOLI essen nen Gladdi`und mir ist sowas noch nie passiert ! (Deshalb).

Ferner schließe ich mich der Aussage von Hr. Altig an.


Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edvars (8. September 2003)

Echt Schade Kai, aber das beste teil der seson ist vorbei,,, aber wir werden dir beim biken vermissen, das ist  klar  

Pä den igen Kai !!!

Morten.


----------



## biker_tom (8. September 2003)

Gibt es denn nicht im Outdoorbereich so fertige Karten wo man alles ein trägt und dann an den Rahmen oder in den Helm klebt?
Ich meine von der Firma Hartmann gibt es sowas. Ich meine es sollten sich alle soetwas ans bike machen.

Auch von mir unbekannterweise gute Besserung.


----------



## Sir Gempi (8. September 2003)

Du meinst doch wohl nicht etwa so ein Kärtchen wo du deine Blutgruppe eintragen willst?


----------



## NoFunAtAll (8. September 2003)

Hi Kai

Auch gute Besserung von mir.
Du warst doch der, der mit mir 
seine Jungfernfahrt in den HaBes
hatte?! (Ich war der mit dem schwarzen
Golf und dem Fahrradanhänger)

Shit Happens, aber Dein Votec
wird den Heilungsprozess schon beschleunigen.

Kann es kaum erwarten, wenn ich an
Dis und Dos nicht mehr arbeiten muss
und wieder mitkommen kann. 


Bis dann allzeit gute Fahrt

Fritz


----------



## iglg (9. September 2003)

Hat Euch über den Sommer der Ehrgeiz gepackt,  so dass Ihr Euch zu viel zumutet ?

Gute Besserung an alle Quaxe (So hieß er doch, der Bruchpilot, oder ?).

Bei unserem Alpencross galt übrigens die Regel : Wer stürzt zahlt abends eine Runde !
Vielleicht solltet Ihr das auch einführen und Euch über gesunden Geiz zur Zurückhaltung zwingen ?

Irgendwann ist es nicht nur die Schulter.

Fahrt vorsichtig, Mensch.


----------



## Catsoft (10. September 2003)

Hallo!

> Hat Euch über den Sommer der Ehrgeiz gepackt, so dass Ihr Euch zu viel zumutet ?

Jo, es sind viele "neue" dabei. Das ist auch gut so, aber schlecht für die Statistik 

> Irgendwann ist es nicht nur die Schulter.

Nee, sondern auch die Rippe. Die restliche Woche kann ich wohl nach gestern vergessen 

Gruß
Robert


----------



## edvars (10. September 2003)

Dan gute besserung zu dir auch, Robert, aber trotzdem danke für ein schöne tour gestern


----------



## Sanz (10. September 2003)

Sah aus wie im Film, zum Glück ist nichts ernsthaftes passiert.
Ich dachte schon ....................................................................
Der Sturz lag schon wie bei Kai nicht an der Fahrkunst und nicht am Übermut sondern einfach am Pech, daß jetzt glücklicherweise verbraucht ist.

Gute Besserung auch von mir!

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Marec (11. September 2003)

Dann möchte ich auch allen Verletzten eine gute Besserung wünschen und das alles schnell verheilt.

Gruß


----------

